# Calling all surrogacy patients



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm likely to get calls from the press about the surrogacy law changes we're proposing (see Tony's thread above and the article on the home page).  I have a couple of clients lined up to tell their stories, but if any of you are affected by these issues and would be willing to talk to the press, please let me know and I can then pass on your details.

Thanks

Natalie


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Nat

I will be willing to talk to anyone whom you think it will be helpful for meto talk to.  Please PM me at any time.


Sabreena


----------

